# First time seperation



## LostLynn (Apr 27, 2021)

And I’m so lost and don’t know what do do, think. How do people navigate this? How do you know what is right to do??


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

It takes time and space to develop perspective. 

You'll get there. You just need to chill for a bit.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Post your story. What brings you here?


----------

